# unloading horse from trailer - which side do you stand on?



## SMIS (23 May 2015)

Hi, I just got a 510 I for Williams trailer. My 16.1hh v long thoroughbred gets in fine on the right hand side of the partition. It is a right hand front unload. However when I go to unload we both get a bit panicky and rush and I end up jumping off the side of the ramp as I'm frightened of getting trampled and he rarely goes straight down the ramp and jumps off the side too. It feels messy and dangerous. I want to get a better unloading technique and part of my question is if you unload a horse travelling on the right from a front right unload do you stand to the horses left or right when unloading? I tried both - on the left I worried I was in prime position to get trampled as I was stood on the top left of the ramp and could see where I was stood was logically where he would want to step to get off. On the right I felt like I was bending him too much/dragging him round me as I had to stand on the floor just off the ramp and he unloaded himself but bumped his left bum cheek on the left side of the exit as he alighted, I think due to him bending to the right too much. In my head I would alight at his shoulder but there doesn't feel like enough space or that the ramps wide enough.
Please what does everyone else do?!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (23 May 2015)

Suggest you split the partition at the front so the part at his left shoulder is out of the way. This will give him much more room. Then stay at his left and just guide him down the ramp in a straight line. You will have plenty of room to stay at his side that way. Good luck.


----------



## be positive (23 May 2015)

You are right the ramp is not wide enough and at the wrong angle/ side for easy unloading so in most cases people learn to do whatever suits the horse best, reversing out is often the only safe option for one that really panics. 
I push the front of the partition as far over to the left as it will go and secure it before unloading, then tend to leave the horse to pick it's own way down if it will do so sensibly, use a lunge rein so you are not turning the head too much, there is not really enough room  to walk by the shoulder if they are good they learn to go a bit to the left then straighten up to start to come out, turn onto the ramp and quietly walk down, once they get the hang of it the rushing will stop although some tend to get worse they may be best going out the back way.


----------



## flirtygerty (23 May 2015)

back him off, I only used the front ramp when trailer training


----------



## SMIS (23 May 2015)

Thanks for your advice be positive and flirtygerty. I have been moving the front partition over to the left to give my horse as much room as possible but logistically I just can't get beside his shoulder and remain there without being trapped against the side of the trailer and/or knocked over. There really doesn't feel like there is enough width on the ramp for us both horsemafmum.. It hadn't crossed my mind to reverse out, I think I might give that a go as manoeuvering onto and down the ramp feels so tricky.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 May 2015)

I hate unloading from the front.  I don't think there is enough room, the horses sense this and rush off.  Far better to back off IMO.


----------



## AengusOg (24 May 2015)

This^^^

The safest way to unload is by backing the horse out of the trailer. You can maintain control of the speed of exit, and can steer the horse by moving its head to one side or the other according to where its hind feet are going. Front unloading invariably means having to avoid injury by getting out of the way, and this means that you have to step off the ramp, as you say, and loss of control is the result.

I find, through working with many horses which are difficult around trailers, that lots of horses become anxious about being in the trailer if the front ramp is used to unload them. I think it could be because they often get into the difficulties you describe whilst going out the front, and this creates problems with the loading and remaining in the trailer. A large amount of the horses I've worked with on loading, particularly where the problem is getting them to stand quiet whilst bars and ramp are dealt with, have been involved in some sort of front ramp 'accident'.

It is possible to teach horses to unload in either direction very slowly and very much under control, but that requires a lot of work on the halter. The horse must be trained so that he always anticipates being stopped and asked to move in the opposite direction whist in and around the trailer. That way he is always under control through his mind as well as through the halter.


----------



## SMIS (25 May 2015)

Thanks aengusOg you make a lot of sense. He is naturally spooky/nervous and tends to stand closer to people when he is nervous so when unloading from the front he is almost on top of me and when I step sideways off the ramp to give him room onlookers say that's when he panics and tries to jump off after me. I darent stay on the ramp in front of him though in case he ran me over! I'm going to have a go at reversing him off as if I can do that more confidently it will be better than him being nervous and me making it worse by being indecisive/flustered about what I'm doing/what could happen.


----------



## On the Up (6 June 2015)

Mine is nervous and tends to shoot out. I've started opening the side ramp on arrival and leaving her a few mins to settle and when she starts to eat her hay I know she has stopped obsessing with getting out as quickly as possible, then I put the bar down and walk her out. It seems a bit better.


----------



## Shay (6 June 2015)

I have an ifor with the same configuration.  I do understand what other posters have said about backing them off - but that isn't possible with some horses - they don't think to step where they can't see.

You have to stay to the left otherwise the horse turns too much and will bump himself.  What we do with long horses - or the less co-ordinated ones and ones who rush is to use a long line and for the human to step off the ramp immediately at the door.  You can then use your hand to push the shoulder if you need to in order to keep the horse on the ramp.  With enough line the horse can get down the ramp anyway they want - even leaping if they want to.  You are to the side and safe, and you have control once they get down.  A lunge line will do just fine too - but you have 25m when you probably only need 10m which carries a slight risk you might tangle the line or get your hand caught in it.  It just takes practice and time to find what suits you and the horse best.


----------

